# 1 PM



## UUilliam (Jul 20, 2009)

I think we could get some creative photos here if we try this...
Take a picture at EXACTLY (give or take 1 minute) 1PM, no matter where you are, just try make it look interesting i have a feeling this COULD be a pretty successful theme

if im not allowed to start a thread here or if a mod / admin finds this pointless, please remove it


----------



## max3k (Jul 20, 2009)

How do you get your camera to takes shots while you're asleep?


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 20, 2009)

1 pm not am 

and i dont mean 1pm GMT time i mean whenever it is 1PM in your local time zone


----------



## boogschd (Jul 28, 2009)

max3k said:


> How do you get your camera to takes shots while you're asleep?





UUilliam said:


> 1 pm not am
> 
> and i dont mean 1pm GMT time i mean whenever it is 1PM in your local time zone





i suppose he sleeps right after eating lunch :mrgreen:


----------

